
Best way to learn to analyse site loading performance? - jamiegreen
Hi friends,<p>I recently created a little wordpress site called cryptovacancy.com but right now it is incredibly slow to load.<p>I want to learn how to analyse the loading properly to figure out which bits are causing it to load so slowly. I know there are many sites that will scan your site and offer you tips, but does anyone have any resources (blog articles etc) that teach you how to do the analysis yourself?
Cheers.
======
mtmail
Your page is Wordpress based, uses a cache (based on HTML comments), all
resources are already minified and there isn't much content on the front page.

I'd say use [http://www.webpagetest.org/](http://www.webpagetest.org/) and
look at the time-to-first-byte metric. It may be that your hoster is slow or a
hardware upgrade (different cache service, SSD) gets the highest speed boost.
Are you using shared hosting and could another 100 websites be on the same
server?

Update: asked a friend who works at a Wordpress hosting company. He
recommended this guide: [https://www.keycdn.com/blog/speed-up-
wordpress](https://www.keycdn.com/blog/speed-up-wordpress)

~~~
jamiegreen
Hey. Thanks a lot. The blog especially looks very interesting. Yes, I am using
shared hosting. I tried using 123reg for the first time for this site, and I
am quite disappointed with their service and support. Before I was on
Birchhosting which was much better.

I am beginning to think it would have been better to build it in RoR and use
heroku. (Though it would have taken me 10x as long!). Sigh.

Cheers for the info !

